# A cylinder that holds argon used for CO2



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just starting to piece together my pressurized CO2 system. I am able to get a cylinder that currently holds argon, my question is will it work for CO2?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pambe1975,

The CGA fitting on a CO2 tank is #320, the CGA fitting on an Argon tank is #680 or #677 depending upon the pressure the tank is designed to hold. CO2 Regulators typically have a CGA 320 fitting to match the CO2 tank. It is doubtful that an Argon tank would work unless you could find an adapter to go between the tank and the CO2 regulator.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I believe it has a CGA 580 fitting on it and I can get an adapter to connect the CO2 regulator, but would it be a wise thing to do? Argon and CO2 being two different types of gas.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

another thing to consider is who will fill it? I could be wrong, but they may squint at your request to fill an Argon cylinder with CO2.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Hmmmm....? I really didn't take that into consideration. The tank is being given to me for free so my main concern would be the CGA fitting and whether or not I can find an adapter. But your right I don't want to hold onto something I can't get filled. I guess I will keep looking.

Love the APC, Great place for a beginner to learn.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

eh feel free to check, maybe someone will do it.

They arent pretty, but I get my CO2 cylinders at a local welding supply place.
Its a swap arrangement, I buy a cylinder from them and when its empty I swap it for a full one and only pay the cost of the gas. 
Its cost effective and convenient.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

sounds good I think I like the swap idea better than running around looking for an adapter or someone to fill that type of tank. If I do choose to buy my own tank what do you think would be a fair price to pay?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

well its been quite a while since I bought a tank, 
but I think I was paying around $60-$75 for full 20lb cylinders. 
They were not the nice aluminum ones, but steel. 
If the 20lb is too tall a 10lb may fit better but isn't as good of a bargain (almost the same price)

I've been swapping 20lb cylinders for around $30 plus tax


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pambe1975,

Maybe you could get the free Argon cylinder and offer to "trade" it for a CO2 cylinder at the fill/swap industrial gas location you are planning on using. They are worth about the same dollars.

If the location you use to fill does "swap" only then I would pay the "one time" extra charge to use one of their used cylinders. If they will fill and return your cylinder to you, then you may want to buy your own, here is one location that has a good price for new aluminum CO2 cylinders. http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml


----------

